# [H] OOP Archaon, Tau, dark eldar, WHFB [W] Skaven, undead, skitarii cash [USA]



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi all, I have the following items for trade/sale:

1 Beregond, guard of the citadel bare metal $15 or trade
1 Eomer mounted without horse metal $8 or trade
1 metal necron immortal $8 or trade
1 metal dwarf runesmith (hammer and staff) $10 or trade
1 oop plastic chaos sorcerer from the old citadel mages boxed set $10 or trade
2 oop plastic termagaunts (older style) 1 is painted $5 or trade
1 oop metal cadian lieutenant 3rd edition i believe (pot belly, fist clenched) $8 or trade
1 oop metal cadian plasma gunner 3rd edition i believe (crouching, aiming down ironsights) $8 or trade
1 oop metal cadian 3rd edition i belive with lasgun $4 or trade
1 metal catachan melta gunner $5 or trade
1 orc shaman - metal $7 or trade
1 celestial wizard of the empire, metal $6 or trade
1 squad of 5 oop metal space marine veterans with varying CCW and pistol configurations $25 or trade
1 mounted empire general. horse primed black, general bare plastic. $10 or trade
1 squad of 5 metal ratlings, out of print metals from last edition i belive $15 or trade

10 swordsmen (puffy sleeve style) painted
11 handgunners (puffy sleeve style) mix of painted and unpainted
4 spearmen (lion shield/puffy sleeve style) painted
1 great cannon with crew painted
1 metal hochland long rifleman, painted
All of these i am taking offers on.

3 chaos Idolator class escorts for BFG. 2 bare metal 1 painted in a nurgle scheme PENDING 

Torso and legs of OOP archaeon on foot $15 USD or trade

Older metal skaven verminlord (I already have one of these in my collection.) $25 USD or trade PENDING 

Metal Hellblaster volleygun with crew $20 USD or trade
20 swordsmen painted in altdorf colors. these are the newer style (non-puffy sleeves) $20 USD or trade
6 ogre bulls painted in altdorf colors as mercenaries $20 USD or trade

OOP orc Bigguns metal command group $15 USD or trade

1 converted medusa seige tank. converted using baneblade cannon parts and a basilisk kit. will take offers or trades for it. $20

4 dark eldar reaver jetbikes, 1 painted $30 USD or trade

1 Devilfish, burst cannon $20 USD or trade
5 gun drones, 2 of which can be detatched to go with the devilfish. $12 USD or trade
1 random shield/sentry drone without flying base $1.50 USD or trade
9 firewarriors $24 USD or trade
3 stealth suits $20 USD or trade
3 crisis battlesuits with various weapon systems not attatched $25 USD or trade
4 pathfinders, 3 with rail rifles, 1 shas'ui all metal. $20 USD or trade
1 heavily converted crisis suit commander. fusion blaster and missile system. please see photo's below. cash offers or trade

1 package of 10 warcast studios engineering world or manufacturing plant round bases (regular infantry sized)

I'm looking for skaven, specifically:

anything from the IoB set

otherwise:

clanrats and storm vermin have priority, but i am interested in anything skaven 

Furthermore, I am looking for 28mm Undead. These can be from a variety of manufacturers and I am not looking specifically for any one manufacturer.

Now looking for a box of skitarii vanguard/troopers

*PRICES ARE COMPLETELY NEGOTIABLE*

Photo's:


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

bump with new items added to first post.


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

I have added a new item to the first post. An older, OOP metal verminlord


----------



## lord marcus (Nov 25, 2007)

Added new items!


----------

